# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung von Fisch und Fang: Norwegensonderheft inkl. DVD



## Anglerboard-Team (8. März 2006)

> *"So fängt man in Norwegen"*
> 
> *FISCH & FANG-Sonderheft mit DVD!*
> 
> ...


Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## daunti (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung von Fisch und Fang: Norwegensonderheft inkl. DVD*

Hat das Heft und/oder die DVD schon wer gesehen? Bin heuer im Mai das erste mal in Norge und mich würde interessieren ob das Sonderheft die geeignete Einsteigerlektüre dafür ist....


----------

